# VCDS Scan - PDC Parking Sensor diagnosis



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello. I'm working through an issue with my Parking Distance Control sensors. 2008 Passat 4mo wagon, approx 91,000 miles.

The system emits a constant beep, then goes into fault mode. I ran a scan (see below for full scan), and it indicated (I think) that the front passenger grill sensor was bad. I ordered the part, plugged it in, and no change - the system still does not work.

Am I missing more information in the scan, or reading it incorrectly? Do I need to clear the fault codes after the new part is in, or initiate some kind of system reset? I'd like some feedback on the scan to see if I am interpreting it correctly, before I dig deeper with manual diagnosis of parts and wiring. It's possible the fault is somewhere other than the sensor, or that I got a bad sensor.

Let me know if I'm missing additional info is needed.

Below is the scan from before the new part. If helpful, I can clear codes, operate the system with the new part, and post a new scan - but I figured I'd start here, before I started mucking things up:

Thanks! Jesse

VCDS
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 Data version: 20140212
www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 00000 000000
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Mileage: 145380km-90334mi Repair Order:
Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 22 25 36 42 44 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 65 6D 72 76
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 Mileage: 145380km/90334miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 2
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 01: Engine (BLV) Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 906 032 BR HW: 03H 906 032 AB
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G 1411
Revision: 5GH04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73EF215612CFD986965-8026
1 Fault Found:
001110 - EVAP System
P0456 - 001 - Very Small Leak Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 141862 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.04.09
Time: 08:28:47
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1456 /min
Load: 21.6 %
Speed: 57.0 km/h
Temperature: 43.0°C
Temperature: 18.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 780.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 HK
Component: AQ 250 6F 1091
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number:
Coding: 0000584
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 8103FB9ED8737B16149-80D4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 3
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776367571
Coding: 0000375
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F471DE6CEC72DE682D-804A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 BP HW: 3C0 907 044 BP
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 70E52E5A63D9E29E6B7-8025
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 4
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007680913
Coding: E78C8F0340041A00470000000F000000002A5D435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 71E32B5E68D3EB96649-8024
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 210907 003 0205
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 181007 046 0204
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 05124
2 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 102
Mileage: 145038 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.05.31
Time: 16:36:00
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 102
Mileage: 145038 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.05.31
Time: 16:36:00
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 5
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Freeze Frame:
OFF
Voltage: 12.60 V
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
OFF
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 N HW: 8E0 035 593 N
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H08 0150
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7H0357905
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 346DE24A57419EBE4FF-8061
1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 90
Mileage: 133645 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.01.06
Time: 15:10:09
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 6
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 N HW: 3C0 909 605 N
Component: 18 AIRBAG VW8R 032 2522
Revision: 13032000 Serial number: 003B2PLSJNLO
Coding: 0012600
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3163EB5EA853AB96249-8064
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0003
Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0000000003PJHF
Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0001.01.000000700000000000ÿ†•63
Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 000000ÿ†•6332MSME180670362ÿ†•63
Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 670362ÿ†•6342MSME19706D44Gÿ†•63
Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 06D44Gÿ†•6351HTS6OFJC15076ÿ†•63
Subsystem 7 - Serial number: C15076ÿ†•6361HTS6L4I0ULA6Yÿ†•63
Subsystem 8 - Serial number: 0ULA6Yÿ†•63727TS61CGCU5R6Pÿ†•63
Subsystem 9 - Serial number: CU5R6Pÿ†•63827TS6L4ICI5375ÿ
Subsystem 10 - Serial number: CI5375ÿ
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 K HW: 3C0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 0015
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C9953507BG
Coding: 0001212
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 346DE24A57419EBE4FF-8061
Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 7
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 971 F HW: 3C0 920 971 F
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007205
Shop #: WSC 20185 444 58678
VCID: 2855063A9B89EA5EF37-807D
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07A2200A6
Coding: FD83FF0F1213022002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 234F1116E2AF0906A65-8076
2 Faults Found:
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 102
Mileage: 145038 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.05.31
Time: 16:36:04
01334 - Door Control Module; Rear Right (J389)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 102
Mileage: 145038 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.05.31
Time: 16:36:04
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 8
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 965 A HW: 3C0 919 965 A
Component: Kompass 001 0003
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1339817TQDFN03
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E59F022B96DB46E39B-807B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67ED26BE67BD6632D-807A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: IMMO 051 0383
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 20156 444 85683
VCID: 73EF215612CFD986965-8026
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 E HW: 3C0 959 760 E
Component: Sitzverstellung 1101
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F67ED26BE67BD6632D-807A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 9
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 Q HW: 1K0 959 793 M
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131
Revision: 31008001 Serial number: 00000021579012
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCA6A7F1156FE87F-8069
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.137 H08 1901
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 356BDF4E5C3B87B6781-8060
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 051 0221
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13900E80D1032E521004141FF08A8F0E085800
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 73EF215612CFD986965-8026
Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted
Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted
Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 10
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 F HW: 3C0 035 456 F
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0013
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000006458
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234F1116E2AF0906A65-8076
1 Fault Found:
00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15)
006 - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100110
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 75
Mileage: 133645 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.01.06
Time: 15:10:06
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 Q HW: 1K0 959 792 M
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131
Revision: 31008001 Serial number: 00000025678921
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3D7BC76E640B5FF6B01-8068
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000212873
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2953033E8083D356EC9-807C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 11
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001
Revision: H02 Serial number:
Coding: 2338817
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3261E452AD55908E5D3-8067
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018
Coding: 00000035
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 330
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 L HW: 1K0 035 180 L
Component: Radio PM6 019 0035
Revision: 00019000 Serial number: VWZ5Z7G2183620
Coding: 0010011
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2953033E8083D356EC9-807C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 Q HW: 1K0 959 795 J
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1119
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002449771
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3E79C062690D44EEA9B-806B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 12
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AK HW: 3C0 959 433 AK
Component: RDK 0450
Revision: 00051000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 19419 444 82795
VCID: 73EF215612CFD986965-8026
1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 133645 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.01.06
Time: 15:09:58
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C9 827 383 B HW: 3C9 827 383 E
Component: J605 HECKDECKEL 0600
Revision: 00H21001
Shop #: WSC 23250 384 715754
VCID: 3065EE5AA359A29E2B7-8065
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C9 827 384 B
Component: J756 HECKDECKEL 0600
Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 0700H21001001C0240ÿ
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 Q HW: 1K0 959 794 J
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1119
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000002435934
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3F87BD666E074DE6A2D-806A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Thursday,12,June,2014,20:52:21:31473
Page 13
VIN: WVWRU73C68E102864 License Plate:
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 C HW: 3C0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0013
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 90640728303991
Coding: 0001124
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 2953033E8083D356EC9-807C
2 Faults Found:
01627 - Sensor for Parking-Aid; Front Mid-Right (G253)
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 61
Mileage: 144168 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.05.21
Time: 19:37:25
01627 - Sensor for Parking-Aid; Front Mid-Right (G253)
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 20
Reset counter: 101
Mileage: 143243 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.05.08
Time: 20:22:53
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

Bueller?.....Bueller?.....


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

clear codes and evaluate operation of parking aid system. if dtc returns i would advise checking wiring inside the bumper cover/grill(i have seen wiring in the bumper break from heat/age). i think your right about it being the sensor in the grill. you can allways shuffle the parking sensors around to see if the fault follows a certain sensor. they are only location specific for finish reasons(paint/chrome).


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Some sensors have a dimple in their outer ring. If yours have, then the dimple must be at 12 o'clock

If you've had a fender touch where the sensor is then the coax could've stretched. From the factory they're zip tied so any fender flex can cause. 

There's a cap over the inside that must be on. 

Those loom connectors arn't very good and prone to corrosion once moved. The connector at the sensor goes to another little inline one that connects to the main loom. That second connector can also get corroded so once it moves just a little bit it doesn't connect. Disconnect and Servisol clear contact cleaner aerosol spray (not WD40 that's oil based) cures

Any help?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Content was vacated by JACK :heart:


----------



## dobie42 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Fixed*

Quick update:


thanks for the help everyone! Oh, BTW Jack, I've got a repair manual - a Bentley. Thanks for the suggestion, but the manual only goes so far, and in this case was pretty much useless.


Seems a bad sensor was not the issue.After some quality garage time with my trusty voltmeter, I traced the issue to a faulty wire.


First, I swapped the grill sensors left to right and determined the fault did not follow the sensor - thanks for the suggestion Jeff! The positive/negative loop read battery voltage on both grill sensor plugs - the working one and the faulty one. However, the middle wire in each (green on driver side, blue on pass) combined with positive had diff readings. Working side read about 11.5V, and the other side read almost 0 (0.4-0.5).


Then, I pulled some of the under cladding and found a plug behind the drivers fog light. Continuity tested good on the working grill sensor middle wire, and read bad on fault side.


So, I ran a jumper wire to bypass the blue middle wire one the faulty pass side sensor, from the plug at the grill to the plug behind the fog light. I did this first with side by side crimp connectors to verify the fix worked, then I redid the connections with solder and shrink wrap. I simply spliced in about one inch from the plug on each end. Now it works great!


jesse


----------

